# Gun Show Organizer Sues City of Fort Lauderdale Over War Memorial Ban



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ity-of-fort-lauderdale-over-war-memorial-ban/

NOTE: this is about the War Memorial Auditorium where the show was to be held. Not a War Memorial statue type of thing.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I wondered if it would be illegal to ban the show under Preemption law in Florida. I hope the show promoter wins big time and the anti gun crowd gets a strong message of “ don’t [email protected] with gun owners”.


----------

